# Clips / Scenes to practice writing film cues?



## gohrev (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi everyone,

a little while ago I tried my hand at writing a 2-minute film cue, and I absolutely loved working on it. The positive reactions from some of you also made a big difference  

*I was wondering if there's anything like a database with random video clips/movie scenes without the soundtrack?*
Plenty of clips on YT, but most of them with music, alas.

(apologies if this isn't the right subforum to post this question, I didn't know where else to turn to)


----------



## Akarin (Oct 11, 2020)

Find a filmmaker group (reddit, Facebook, etc) and ask if someone is interested in sharing footage that you could score. I've done it several times in the past.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 11, 2020)

berlin87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> a little while ago I tried my hand at writing a 2-minute film cue, and I absolutely loved working on it. The positive reactions from some of you also made a big difference
> 
> ...



I've said this before, youtube is a great place, the magic words to search for are "cutscenes without music" or "cutscenes no music". Turns up stuff like this:



Granted, it's not a vast ocean of different themes and visual styles, but still way more content than you'll probably want to score without getting paid for it.


----------



## Germain B (Oct 11, 2020)

You can have a look at thecuetube.com, once register (it's free) you have access to different kind of unscored videos.


----------



## gohrev (Oct 11, 2020)

Thank you very much, @Akarin, @MartinH., and @Germain B for your very different yet equally helpful answers! 🙌🏻


----------



## RonOrchComp (Oct 11, 2020)

berlin87 said:


> Thank you very much, @Akarin, @MartinH., and @Germain B for your very different yet equally helpfuk answers!



Wait - what did you just say? 




The l is next to the k, i get it


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 11, 2020)

This used to be my goto. very rare to find this high quality of an action scene with no music at all. Good place to practise


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 11, 2020)

berlin87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> a little while ago I tried my hand at writing a 2-minute film cue, and I absolutely loved working on it. The positive reactions from some of you also made a big difference
> 
> ...


You can find numerous silent pictures (no music OR pesky dialog on line). Comedy, war, western, romance. And there are modernish movies with no music. Network, for example.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 11, 2020)

I found this resource via a Google Search

https://midnightmusic.com.au/2009/09/something-for-nothing-film-scoring-resources-part1/

Not free, but could be useful, they have a 10 Free Day trial : https://www.clipstock.com/


----------



## gohrev (Oct 12, 2020)

Fantastic find @Daniel James – thank you!
@muziksculp that is a lovely find!


----------

